# Ständige Festplattenauslastung



## Micha-Stylez (1. Januar 2009)

*Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

Hi und frohes neues erstmal 

Also ich hab seit gestern GTA4 drauf (sehr geiles Game) aber seitdem tritt folgendes problem auf !

Sobald ich den PC starte , ist die Festplatten-Leuchte am PC am Dauerblinken und ich merke auch an der Performance z.B. beim Surfen oder auch beim suchen von bestimmten Datein das die Festplatte nur am arbeiten ist ! 

Woran kann das liegen ? Hab schon den tsak-Manager geöffnet und geguckt ob ich da was auffälliges finde aber nichts ! 

Ist selbst der Fall wenn ich den Pc nur hochfahre und kein Programm oder irgendwas öffne !

Gibt´s irgendwie ein Tool womit ich das überwachen kann , bzw. wo ich gucken kann woran es liegt das die Festplatte nur am arbeiten ist ?


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Mfg Michael


----------



## Mexxim (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

HDTune kann die Aktivität der HDD überwachen und Prokotollieren. Du kannst es ja erstmal die 30Tage testen.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

Ist ja nicht schlecht das prog aber hilft mir nicht weiter ! ich will ja wissen welche Anwendung das problem verusacht , mit dem von dir empfohlenen programm kann ich lediglich gucken wie strak die Festplatte ausgelastet wird !


Hat denn sonst keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## DanielX (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

Jo du hast doch Vista oder nicht?

Dann gehste in den Taskmanager dan auf Leistung und dann auf Resourcenmonitor.

Und im Resourcenmonitor kannste sehen welcher prozzes wie viel schreibt oder liest.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort , dann guck dir mal das bitte an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind fast alles nur GTA4 Datein ?!

Versteh das nicht , ist auch erst seit GTA4 so !?

Mfg Micha


----------



## DanielX (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

Wie der liest jetzt die ganze Zeit die Map-Dateien von GTA4 auch wenn du es nicht spielst?

Hast du das Bild gemacht nachdem du GTA4 gespielt hast oder hattest das da noch garnicht gespielt?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*



DanielX schrieb:


> Wie der liest jetzt die ganze Zeit die Map-Dateien von GTA4 auch wenn du es nicht spielst?
> 
> Hast du das Bild gemacht nachdem du GTA4 gespielt hast oder hattest das da noch garnicht gespielt?
> 
> MfG DanielX




Da hatte ich es gespielt ja , aber das war ca 4 Stunden her ^^ Deswegen und das hört auch nicht auf und sobald ich den Pc ausschalte und wieder anschalte gehts munter weiter ^^ Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt , doch eindeutig an GTA 4 , aber kein Plan woran genau , da sonst noch niemand so ein Problem geschildert hat  Wart man kurz ich fahr eben runter und starte wieder neu und mach dann nochmal nen screen damit du das siehst !


EDIT :

Hier guck dir das mal an  Gibts doch gar nicht ^^ Ich hab gerad Social Club aus dem Autostart genommen aber trozdem gehts immer die ganze Zeit so ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

du hast nicht rein zufällig das automatische defragmentieren von vista noch an, oder!?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

Also deaktiviert habe ich es nicht , da ich gar nicht wusste das es sowas gibt  Wie und wo kann ich das denn einstellen ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

daran wirds dann wahrscheinlich liegen ...

mach mal: start -> suchen -> da "defrag" eingeben, und in dem fenster dann den hacken weg machen (da steht irgendwas von automatisches defragmentieren zu lassen)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

@Micha-Stylez
Defragmentiere doch fix mal deine Platte(zb. mit AusLogics Disk Defrag, geht fix).
Könnte auch daran liegen, das Vista diese Daten für die schnelle Suche indiziert. Das könnte dann schon ne Weile dauern bei der Daten-Menge.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> daran wirds dann wahrscheinlich liegen ...
> 
> mach mal: start -> suchen -> da "defrag" eingeben, und in dem fenster dann den hacken weg machen (da steht irgendwas von automatisches defragmentieren zu lassen)




Hab ich gerad gemacht und siehe da , es hat aufgehört  Vielen Dank für den Tip ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*

kein thema


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Festplattenauslastung*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hab ich gerad gemacht und siehe da , es hat aufgehört  Vielen Dank für den Tip !


Hast du wenigstens vorher wenigstens mal die Platte defragmentiert?
Denn, was nützt dir das deaktivieren der automatischen Defragmentierung wenn deine Platte nach einem gößerem Software-Install(zb.GTA4) fragmentiert ist.


----------

